# fiberglass repair



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening
Can anyone reccomend a quality fiberglass repair person/shop? Does anyone have any contact information?I appreciate the help.
Thanks
bamafan611


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Limbo for all your fiberglass repair needs . Replace Transoms ,soft flooring ,gel kote blems , custom painting ,anything that can be fixed , I can do it , If not I WILL TELL YOU . see web site at www. Limboboat.com , builder of the Powerful Limbo Custom 30 on sale now .LIMBO MANUFACTURING AND REPAIR PHONE 850 723 2473 P S WE now offer upholstrey , tops ,cushions , etc . at its finest 

Tell him Bill at SOS Marine sent you. He is good and reseasonable.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Big Mikes Fiberglass
850-206-4499
wwwbigmikesfiberglass.com


----------

